# New Midlands Polish Classes - Autobrite HQ.



## caledonia

*Defined Details & Autobrite Midlands Machine Polishing Classes.*​
This will follow the same format as previous classes held in the Midlands, at Autobrite HQ. Due to the popularity of these classes in the past and the size of the reserve list. We would ask members that wish to attend this date to post up an interest to get their names added to the reserve list.​
But unfortunately due again to sudden call off in the past and considering that other members lost out even thou they were in reserve. We have had no choice but to ask for the payment £65 to be paid in full 7 days prior to this date. If payment is not received within the allocated time your space may be offered up to people on the reserved list. A PM will be sent to all interested parties so again please make sure you can send and receive PMs through the forum.​
If you find yourself having to pull out of the above day. Then dependant on circumstance and time prior to the event a refund may be given. But it is at the discretion of all concerned.​
The following exert taken from previous classes.​
Following popular request, we are delighted to announce that this year we will be teaming up with Mark at Autobrite Direct to offer our Machine Polishing classes in the Midlands! The classes will take place at Autobrite's unit in Newcastle-Under-Lyme, full directions to which would be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up. We are really excited to be able to offer classes in conjunction with Autobrite who will be on hand throughout the days as well to offer advice on products you may be interested in. ​
The classes will simply be divided into Beginners DA and Beginners Rotary. There will be Advanced dates. But to entitle you to get the benefit of these days, you must have attended one of the beginners rotary day in the past. ​
The classes this year will cost £65 per head. We realise this is a little more than for our equivalent Scotland days, the difference in price is to account for our additional expenses for running the classes. We hope that folks will understand this​
The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we wont put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.​
*To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 10 as we have a bit more space in the Autobrite unit. Once payment is reserved your name will be added to the main list and this then verifies your place on the class. Verification is granted on first paid first served, so do not miss out.*​
*Dual Action Polishing Day*​
Interested in Dual Action polishing? Or just got yourself a G220 or Kestrel dual action polisher and looking for hints and tips on how to use it? This day is for you. ​
*Introduction to Paint Correction*​
What kind of defects are you likely to experience on paintwork, and how you would be going about correcting them... taking the form of a discussion about paintwork in general and methods for defect correction.​
*Paintwork Preparation*​
The pre polishing stages... Beginning with a discussion about the best ways to prepare the paintwork ready for polishing and how we can ensure we get the best from the paint finish from an early stage. This will involve a practical demonstration and hands on experience of claying and paintwork decontamination.​

*The Dual Action Polisher*​
Introducing the dual action polisher and its main features, discussing the advantages and disadvantages of the machines. Also we'll look at pads and backing plates and there will be general discussion about the machines on the market ​
*Dual Action Polishing - Getting A Feel for the Machine*​
Before working on correction we kick off here with how to hold and control the polisher using a standard pad and polish combo to allow you to get a feel for the polishing process on typical panels on a car - not just the nice easy bonnet, but vertical panels and tight panels, low down panels and awkward to reach panels. A chance to get a feel for how it is to polish a _whole_ car!​








​








​
*Dual Action Polishing - Achieving the Correction & Finish*​
Having familiarised yourself with the control and handling of the machine this part of the day, the biggest part, focusses on different polish and pad combination from a range of manufacturers and how to achieve the results you are looking for! A chance to sample polishes from a wide selection of ranges to get a feel for what works best for you in practice as we are all different and all have slightly different preferences in our products. ​









​








​
*







*​
*







*​
*Specialist Techniques*​
We will also looks beyond general polishing to techniques for correcting more severe scratches with compounds to dedicated finishing polishes for getting the most from your paint finish.​








​








​
*How Far?*​
Just how much can you polish and how safe is a dual action polisher... We will look at how much you can polish, and what is required to strike through (on scrap panels of course) to give you an idea of the limits of machine polishing.​








​








​








​
*Q&A*​








​
--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Rotary Polishing Day*​
Interested in rotary polishing? Or just got yourself a Makita or Silverline rotary polisher and looking for hints and tips on how to use it? This day is for you. ​
*Introduction to Paint Correction*​
What kind of defects are you likely to experience on paintwork, and how you would be going about correcting them... taking the form of a discussion about paintwork in general and methods for defect correction.​
*Paintwork Preparation*​
The pre polishing stages... Beginning with a discussion about the best ways to prepare the paintwork ready for polishing and how we can ensure we get the best from the paint finish from an early stage. This will involve a practical demonstration and hands on experience of claying and paintwork decontamination.​
*The Rotary Polisher*​
Introducing the rotary polisher and its main features, discussing the advantages and disadvantages of the machines. Also we'll look at pads and backing plates and there will be general discussion about the machines on the market ​








​
*Rotary - Getting A Feel for the Machine*​
Before working on correction we kick off here with how to hold and control the polisher using a standard pad and polish combo to allow you to get a feel for the polishing process on typical panels on a car - not just the nice easy bonnet, but vertical panels and tight panels, low down panels and awkward to reach panels. A chance to get a feel for how it is to polish a _whole_ car! Introducing the "flow" of the rotary polisher and how to make the machine work for you rather that having to fight against it.​








​








​








​
*Rotary Polishing - Achieving the Correction & Finish*​
Having familiarised yourself with the control and handling of the machine this part of the day, the biggest part, focuses on different polish and pad combination from a range of manufacturers and how to achieve the results you are looking for! A chance to sample polishes from a wide selection of ranges to get a feel for what works best for you in practice as we are all different and all have slightly different preferences in our products. ​








​
*







*​
*







*​
*







*​
*







*​
*







*​
*Specialist Techniques*​
We will also looks beyond general polishing to techniques for correcting more severe scratches with compounds to dedicated finishing polishes for getting the most from your paint finish.​
*How Far?*​
Just how much can you polish and how safe is a rotary polisher... We will look at how much you can polish, and what is required to strike through (on scrap panels of course) to give you an idea of the limits of machine polishing.​








​








​








​
*Q&A*​








​
-------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Machine Polishing Master Class*​
Got some machine polishing experience but looking to expand you skills? *Attended one of the rotary polishing days above* and are keen to learn more? This day will interest you ​
*Machine Polishing Introduction*​
A quick intro to machine polishing, the machines and products available on the market. Not long will be spent here as the day will assume prior knowledge of machine polishing (not a lot, but some ) ... The theory of how abrasive and filling polishes achieve their correction will be explored to give a broader understanding of the machine polishing process - and how this theory governs products choice, and working techniques.​
*Assessing a Paint Finish*​
We will explore the various types of paint defect that you may encounter and whether or not they are solvable by machine polishing - from general swirls to deep scratches, oxidisation to bird etching. Methods for assessing the paint finish will be looked at - techniques for using swirl spotting lights (and the various lights on the market), as well as proper use of the paint thickness gauge. How to achieve average readings to assess removal rates will also be looked at. ​
*Rotary & Dual Action - The Differences & Similarities*​
The two main types of machine polisher on the market, here we will look at what are the main differences and similarities between rotary and dual action. We'll look at what these difference mean for the polishing process and how they affect the results that are achieved. Also where certain machines would be preferable to others.​
*Rotary Polishing*​
This will expand on what has been covered in the dedicated Rotary polishing day - looking at methods for maximising the correction where required and ensuring the best possible finish is achieved. We'll focus on how to assess the achieved results, and how to "read" to the paint to give us information on the best methods to proceed with correction the car in front of us. Everything from high speed compounding to fine finishing will be covered.​
*Wool Pads (Rotary)*​
In this section we will look at wool pads and there differences to the ever popular foam that is used by the vast majority of detailers in the UK. The advantages (and disadvantages) of choosing wool will be looked at, with the focus being on wool as a method for achieving serious correction on a large paint area. The techniques with wool are quite different to foam but wool does have some great advantages which will be explored. ​
*Wet Sanding by Machine (DA)*​
In this section we will explore techniques for wet sanding using a Dual Action polisher. This is a method to achieve high levels of correction on a local area - we will look at how to maximise the correction achieved while minimising the inflicted paint damage so as to ensure no deep pig tailing is left in the finish which is hard to remove after the sanding. ​
*Avoiding Disaster*​
With the introduction of various new techniques for enhancing correction levels and finish, we will also focus on how to avoid disaster - that is, how to avoid putting in paint marks that cannot be removed, striking through or burning the paint. Emphasis will be put on things to look out for while working and how to gauge the readings from a paint gauge. No method is 100% fool proof but you can go a very long way to ensuring safe polishing by taking precautions and these will be looked at here.​
This day is ideal if you feel you want to expand your machine polishing techniques or build on what you have learned in a previous machine polishing training day. It will have both theory and practical elements to the day, most of the day will be practical to give you as much of a feel for the techniques as possible. ​
*Beginners DA - Saturday 30th/10*​
*1. Bungleoio*
*2. 62mph*
*3. PAB*
*4. Lister*
*5. OGGYsri*
*6. Jack G*
*7. MGSteve*
*8. Pandy*
*9. JayGT*
*10. Rudder16v*

*Beginners Rotary - 31st/10*​
*1. johnnyguitar*
*2. Estoril-5*
*3. Tur8o*
*4. gixer_81*
*5. A17*
*6. Razzzle*
*7.*
*8.*
*9.*
*10.*

*Reserve.*
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *

*Beginners Rotary - 20th/11*​
*1. *simonjj
*2. *Malkyp
*3. *Malkyp Son in Law
*4. *Bibendum
*5. *Robi (paid phone)
*6. *chrisbal
*7. Pina07*
*8.*
*9.*
*10.*

*Reserve*
*1.* Kap01
*2. *
*3. *

*Master Class Rotary - 21st/11.*​
*1. CliveP (With conditions)*
*2. Reserved See Tim*
*3. Trebor*
*4. Simonjj*
*5.*
*6.*

*Reserve.*
*1. *
*2. *
*3.*


----------



## simonjj

Rotary beginners 20/11 for me.


----------



## Malkyp

Is there plenty of space as I have very limited walking and standing ability and prefer to use a wheelchair? Are there accessible toilets?

If I come I will bring my son-in-law so there would be 2 of us for the DA beginners course. 20/11 would be OK for us too.

Are Simon and us the only three so far?


----------



## simonjj

Malkyp said:


> Does the site of these classes mean that you will only be using Autoglym products and if so won't we be at a big disadvantage compared to your Scottish classes where you have a large range of products?
> 
> Is there plenty of space as I have very limited walking and standing ability and prefer to use a wheelchair? Are there accessible toilets?
> 
> Are we the only two so far?


It's at Autobrite not Autoglym, by pictures a variety of products are used - 3M, Menz etc...
Simon


----------



## Malkyp

Thanks Simon. It must have been too early in the morning when I concocted that post. Too hasty at jumping to the wrong conclusions. Like you I'm new to Detailing World. Do you know how long these courses have be advertised for?


----------



## Estoril-5

Gordon.

Rotary beginners for me please 31/10


----------



## chrisbal

Rotary beginners for me please 20/11


----------



## Rudders16v

Could you put me down for the Beginners DA – Saturday 30th/10.

Can we get cheques sent off to you yet to secure places? If so, please let me know details.


----------



## Bungleaio

Beginners DA sat 30th October for me please.


----------



## johnnyguitar

Beginners rotary 31st Oct for me please.


----------



## [email protected]

Malkyp said:


> Is there plenty of space as I have very limited walking and standing ability and prefer to use a wheelchair? Are there accessible toilets?
> 
> If I come I will bring my son-in-law so there would be 2 of us for the DA beginners course. 20/11 would be OK for us too.
> 
> Are Simon and us the only three so far?


No problems at all my friend, we have accessible toilets and plenty of room where you can stand or sit or in fact lie down on the sofa if you want to right next to the coffee machine:thumb:. Its really no problem at all and if there is anything else we can do for you to make your visit more comfortable please do ask.

Regards Mark:thumb:

You spoke to Tim today i think on the phone?


----------



## Bungleaio

I've made made my payment, looking forward to this. :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Malkyp said:


> Is there plenty of space as I have very limited walking and standing ability and prefer to use a wheelchair? Are there accessible toilets?
> 
> If I come I will bring my son-in-law so there would be 2 of us for the DA beginners course. 20/11 would be OK for us too.
> 
> Are Simon and us the only three so far?


Hi Malkyp.
The day you have highlighted is a beginner Rotary day. If it is a beginners DA you wish then It is being held on the 30th Of October. If you could please clarify this as soon as possible so I can add you to the list.
Regards Gordon.



Malkyp said:


> Thanks Simon. It must have been too early in the morning when I concocted that post. Too hasty at jumping to the wrong conclusions. Like you I'm new to Detailing World. Do you know how long these courses have be advertised for?


Do not worry M8. I am exactly the same in the morning till I get a good strong cuppa inside me. :lol: 
This classes have ran right through the year. But we will be having a break over the winter months, and will not be resuming to early Spring in 2011. This is the current list of classes and was only posted up a few days ago. :thumb:

I will leave marks comment in answer to your question. Please do not consern yourself To the requirements on the day. It is normally a fun relaxed day of learning and we always supply back up after these classes. :thumb:



autobrite-direct said:


> No problems at all my friend, we have accessible toilets and plenty of room where you can stand or sit or in fact lie down on the sofa if you want to right next to the coffee machine:thumb:. Its really no problem at all and if there is anything else we can do for you to make your visit more comfortable please do ask.
> 
> Regards Mark:thumb:
> 
> You spoke to Tim today i think on the phone?


Thanks for answering these questions Mark.

PMs have now been sent out to all members that have shown an interest in these dates. Much appreciated and look forward to seeing you all on the day.
Regards 
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

Bungleaio said:


> I've made made my payment, looking forward to this. :thumb:


Top of the tree James. & first on the confirmed list.
look forward to seeing you on the day.
Regards
Gordon.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks James, see you soon!:thumb:

Mark


----------



## Trebor

assuming this is the advanced class i would like to attend the master class rotary on 21 /11 please, i have already attended the other class but before the latest batch of dates. ( I was a called up reserve on the other thread )


----------



## Malkyp

Definitely 2 please for November 11th. Beginners rotary as advised by Tim.

Thanks for all of the advice Tim.


----------



## CliveP

Gordon/Mark/Tim,

Master Class Rotary – 21st/11 Please please please!!!!

Can't wait!

Regards,
Clive.

ps Thanks Gordon :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Trebor said:


> assuming this is the advanced class i would like to attend the master class rotary on 21 /11 please, i have already attended the other class but before the latest batch of dates. ( I was a called up reserve on the other thread )





Malkyp said:


> Definitely 2 please for November 11th. Beginners rotary as advised by Tim.
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice Tim.





CliveP said:


> Gordon/Mark/Tim,
> 
> Master Class Rotary - 21st/11 Please please please!!!!
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.
> 
> ps Thanks Gordon :thumb:


Names added to list and PMs being sent out.
Thanks for the interest
Gordon.


----------



## Malkyp

I'm brand new to Detailing World and I could not find out how to answer your private message Gordon. I clicked on all the bits saying private message but couldn't get in. We will definitely be 2 active participants. My son-in-law was an active detailer when I first met him 10 years ago and he taught me the bit I know now. So we are both very keen.


----------



## caledonia

Malkyp said:


> I'm brand new to Detailing World and I could not find out how to answer your private message Gordon. I clicked on all the bits saying private message but couldn't get in. We will definitely be 2 active participants. My son-in-law was an active detailer when I first met him 10 years ago and he taught me the bit I know now. So we are both very keen.


Not a problem Malky.
Yes you do need 10 post to gain access to the PMs. But head off to the newbie section and welcome a few new members or the showroom and give comment on any that take your fancy. You will get 10 quick enough that way.
I will forward to the PM now so when ready it is there and waiting.
Regards Gordon.


----------



## johnnyguitar

Gordon YHPM


----------



## caledonia

^^^Replied, and done.


----------



## Malkyp

Gordon could you email me as I can't get access to pms I just get this message:-
The administrator has restricted use of the private message system to members with less than 10 posts. I'll soon have 10 posts saying this lol. My son-in-law is Adam.


----------



## A17

Beginners 31st for me too, pm me about payment details


----------



## caledonia

Malkyp said:


> Gordon could you email me as I can't get access to pms I just get this message:-
> The administrator has restricted use of the private message system to members with less than 10 posts. I'll soon have 10 posts saying this lol. My son-in-law is Adam.


Not a problem. If you could text me your email address to the top number on my banner. I will get this sorted tomorrow evening.



A17 said:


> Beginners 31st for me too, pm me about payment details


Name added and Pm to follow.
Thank You. :thumb:


----------



## PAB

Hi,

Beginners DA Saturday 30th October for me please.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## mundo

just a quick note for all you lads thinking about doing this........

i cannot praise gordon enough for the training i received on the day .....the scran was sh!te....but what i learned on the day has put me on the right track to not worrying about polishing any motor, obviously im not gonna dive straight into lambo's or ferraries and such but im more than confident to tackle the usual daily drivers.

if you listen to what he tells you, you will learn alot!! :buffer:

and you can pm him if your stuck and he answers you asap

but you've gotta twist marks arm for a decent discount 

thanks again gordon i appreciate ewverything mate

mundo


----------



## Bibendum

Can you put me down for biginners rotary on the 20th of November please.


----------



## simonjj

Payment just made for rotary beginners 20/11

See you there.
Simon


----------



## Estoril-5

Payment made for rotary beginners 31/10.


----------



## ScoobyDan

Hi Gordon / Tim,
Please could you add me to the rotary masterclass on the 21/ 11. I have already done the beginners rotary class with Gordon and Dave earlier this year.
I will call in to pay Tim next time I pick up some stuff if that is ok as I am pretty local.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## 62mph

Hi there

Can I have a place on the Beginners DA – Saturday 30th please?


----------



## caledonia

PAB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Beginners DA Saturday 30th October for me please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


Name added and PM sent. :thumb:



mundo said:


> just a quick note for all you lads thinking about doing this........
> 
> i cannot praise gordon enough for the training i received on the day .....the scran was sh!te....but what i learned on the day has put me on the right track to not worrying about polishing any motor, obviously im not gonna dive straight into lambo's or ferraries and such but im more than confident to tackle the usual daily drivers.
> 
> if you listen to what he tells you, you will learn alot!! :buffer:
> 
> and you can pm him if your stuck and he answers you asap
> 
> but you've gotta twist marks arm for a decent discount
> 
> thanks again gordon i appreciate ewverything mate
> 
> mundo


Thank you for the feed back M8. :thumb:



Bibendum said:


> Can you put me down for biginners rotary on the 20th of November please.


Name added to list< & Pm sent.:thumb:



simonjj said:


> Payment just made for rotary beginners 20/11
> 
> See you there.
> Simon





Estoril-5 said:


> Payment made for rotary beginners 31/10.


 Thank you and see you BOTH on the day. :thumb:



ScoobyDan said:


> Hi Gordon / Tim,
> Please could you add me to the rotary masterclass on the 21/ 11. I have already done the beginners rotary class with Gordon and Dave earlier this year.
> I will call in to pay Tim next time I pick up some stuff if that is ok as I am pretty local.
> 
> Cheers
> Dan


oK m8 Name added and will wait for Tim to confirm payment. :thumb:



62mph said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can I have a place on the Beginners DA - Saturday 30th please?


Name added to list and Pm sent also.

Regards Gordon.


----------



## 62mph

Hi Gordon

Just made payment, see you there


----------



## caledonia

62mph said:


> Hi Gordon
> 
> Just made payment, see you there


Class list updated and see you on the day. :thumb:
Regards Gordon.


----------



## tur8o

hi can you sign me (rob) and scott (gixer_81) up for the beginners rotary on the 31st october. how would you like the payment made? 
thanks
rob.


----------



## PAB

Hi,

Just made payment for the Beginners DA – Saturday 30th/10

Thanks

Paul


----------



## caledonia

tur8o said:


> hi can you sign me (rob) and scott (gixer_81) up for the beginners rotary on the 31st october. how would you like the payment made?
> thanks
> rob.


I will forward Pm tonight.
List also updated with confirmed places.
Thank you and see you on the day.
Gordon.


----------



## gixer_81

caledonia said:


> I will forward Pm tonight.
> List also updated with confirmed places.
> Thank you and see you on the day.
> Gordon.


Just checked and i can't access the PM due to insufficient posts on my account.


----------



## caledonia

gixer_81 said:


> Just checked and i can't access the PM due to insufficient posts on my account.


Hi Scott.
You need 10 posted to get access to you PMs. Jump on over and welcome a few new members this will increase you post count. Or simply comment on a few post on the showroom area that take your fancy.

Oh and welcome aboard to DW :wave: and congrats on your first post of many. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## tur8o

payment sent for me and scott (gixer_81).


----------



## caledonia

tur8o said:


> payment sent for me and scott (gixer_81).


Thank you and list now updated.
See you both on the day. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Jack G

Could you put me down for the beginners DA on the 30th please? 
Thanks


----------



## salsheikh

good course lads and well worth the money (yes, i am the good looking one in the blue 'drift king' top ) and Gordon's experience helps if your going to buy some products on the day.


----------



## mundo

hey gordon do you's do wet sanding classes at all

mundo


----------



## [email protected]

We Just want to say a big "thankyou" for showing interest in our Polishing Classes and looking forward to seeing you on the day. We hope you benefit from our classes and also hope we have helped you to take your polishing skills further.

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## mundo

autobrite-direct said:


> We Just want to say a big "thankyou" for showing interest in our Polishing Classes and looking forward to seeing you on the day. We hope you benefit from our classes and also hope we have helped you to take your polishing skills further.
> 
> Regards Mark:thumb:


hey mark

do you's do wet sandind courses?

mundo :thumb:


----------



## Lister

I'm interested in the beginners DA day Saturday 30th October. I see there aren't so many takers at present - as I have to make some big travel arrangements could you confirm the class will go ahead whatever the numbers. Thanks


----------



## caledonia

Jack G said:


> Could you put me down for the beginners DA on the 30th please?
> Thanks


Name added to the list PM to follow later this evening. :thumb:



mundo said:


> hey gordon do you's do wet sanding classes at all
> 
> mundo


Hi M8. As in the Master class or Advanced days. We cover wet sanding by machine and touch on hand sanding also.



Lister said:


> I'm interested in the beginners DA day Saturday 30th October. I see there aren't so many takers at present - as I have to make some big travel arrangements could you confirm the class will go ahead whatever the numbers. Thanks


Yes M8 the class will go ahead. Unless some emergency crops up. But the the other member would step in, as in either Tim or myself. We do not do these class as a purely financial gain. But to educate members that have an interest in machine polishing.
So as soon as one name is confirmed on the list the class is on.

If you would like to contact Mark @Autobrite. I am sure he will forward you on the nearest hotels or travel lodges to you.
I have also added your name to the list and as above PM to follow later this evening.
Regards Gordon.


----------



## [email protected]

mundo said:


> hey mark
> 
> do you's do wet sandind courses?
> 
> mundo :thumb:


Wet sanding is usually covered as part of the Rotary advanced day mate.

Tim



Lister said:


> I'm interested in the beginners DA day Saturday 30th October. I see there aren't so many takers at present - as I have to make some big travel arrangements could you confirm the class will go ahead whatever the numbers. Thanks


The class is set to run right now, however if it wasnt going to go ahead, there would be more than enough warning. The class being cancelled is highly unlikely though :thumb:

Im really looking forward to running these classes again with Gordon, if they are half as fun as the last ones they will be a very fun day, and as im sure everyone that has attended will tell you, very worthwhile if you are nervous or inexperienced with a polisher :buffer:


----------



## caledonia

Jack G said:


> Could you put me down for the beginners DA on the 30th please?
> Thanks





Lister said:


> I'm interested in the beginners DA day Saturday 30th October. I see there aren't so many takers at present - as I have to make some big travel arrangements could you confirm the class will go ahead whatever the numbers. Thanks


PMs sent as promised. :thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri

My first post!

Is there any spaces left on the DA Beginners on the Saturday left??

If so, how can I pay for the course?

Thanks


----------



## caledonia

OGGYsri said:


> My first post!
> 
> Is there any spaces left on the DA Beginners on the Saturday left??
> 
> If so, how can I pay for the course?
> 
> Thanks


Yes there is spaces available on the Saturday for beginners DA training.
If you wish to text me I will forward you the details or again if you wish to welcome 9 new members than you can access your PMs after 10 posts.
Gordon
07817 224 869


----------



## OGGYsri

I've messaged about 10 people but it is still not letting me see your private message, it came up saying u sent it but won't let me see it.

Thanks


----------



## OGGYsri

Received your PM, payment will be sent ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## OGGYsri

Payment sent. 

Looking forward to it.

Thanks


----------



## caledonia

Lister said:


> I'm interested in the beginners DA day Saturday 30th October. I see there aren't so many takers at present - as I have to make some big travel arrangements could you confirm the class will go ahead whatever the numbers. Thanks





OGGYsri said:


> Payment sent.
> 
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> Thanks


Both names now added and confirmed on the class.
Thank you for showing an interest.
Gordon.


----------



## Lister

Anyone,
I'm on the Saturday 30th October DA class and am looking for local inexpensive B&B accommodation for Friday (29th) night. and possibly the Saturday as well. Please PM me if you have a suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## Bungleaio

What time do we start on the saturday and how long does it run for?

Also the guys that are struggling to see thier PM's I'm pretty sure that you get an email sent to you notifying you that you have recieved a PM, it should also include a copy of the text thats contained within the PM. So even though you can't access it directly through the site you should still be able to find out what it says.


----------



## [email protected]

Right guys

Some local B&B's/Hotels for the polishing classes you are attending.

Talke Travel Lodge

Manor House Hotel Alsager

Holiday Inn Junction 15

My personal recommendations is the Travel Lodge as its only minutes from our unit, cheap and cheerful also there is a cracking steak restaurant across from it

HTH

Oh directions to us

ST5 6AT is our postcode but if your sat nav does not recognise that one use ST5 6BD

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## MGSteve

Can I join you for the Beginners DA day on the 30th please


----------



## Black Magic Detail

when will the classes be back in scotland ,thanks ,regards stevie


----------



## caledonia

MGSteve said:


> Can I join you for the Beginners DA day on the 30th please


Name added to the list and Pm sent.
:thumb:


bleek said:


> when will the classes be back in scotland ,thanks ,regards stevie


I answered in the Scottish thread. Thanks for your interest.
Gordon.


----------



## MGSteve

Payment sent :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Jack G said:


> Could you put me down for the beginners DA on the 30th please?
> Thanks





MGSteve said:


> Payment sent :thumb:


Class up dated and see you both on the day. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Pandy

I am very interested in Beginners DA class, i should be able to confirm tomorrow as i have a wedding the night before (not drinking so should be ok) so will check i can definately make it.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## caledonia

Pandy said:


> I am very interested in Beginners DA class, i should be able to confirm tomorrow as i have a wedding the night before (not drinking so should be ok) so will check i can definately make it.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


More than welcome Andy.
But I would be as quick as you can as there is only a few spaces left on the Day and It will be the last DA this year.
Gordon.


----------



## johnnyguitar

autobrite-direct said:


> Talke Travel Lodge


Hey how do you get a parrot from Stoke on Trent to talk? 
Put him on a bus to Alsager! Get a parrot to Talke - geddit?! Ooof! :lol:

Looking forward to the 31st - promise I won't tell anymore ****e jokes.


----------



## Pandy

caledonia said:


> More than welcome Andy.
> But I would be as quick as you can as there is only a few spaces left on the Day and It will be the last DA this year.
> Gordon.


Count me in please :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Pandy said:


> Count me in please :thumb:


 Name added to list and PM to follow.
Gordon.


----------



## Pandy

caledonia said:


> Name added to list and PM to follow.
> Gordon.


Payment just send :wave:


----------



## caledonia

Pandy said:


> Payment just send :wave:


 Class updated and verified.
See you on the day.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

Final Pms with Direction and time will be sent out at the beginning of the week for the classes being head on the 30th & 31st of October.

Regards Gordon.


----------



## ScoobyDan

Hi Gordon, unfortunately due to a work mate having an operation around the time of the class I am sorry but I will be unable to have any time off work so will not be able to attend the advanced rotary class. Please could you remove me from the reserve list.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Bungleaio

My mate would like to come along next sat aswell please. He's still waiting for his account to be approved but his username will be jayGT.

Can you contact me if there is space available and I'll sort out payment.

Cheers


----------



## Kap01

Hi can I put my name down for the Beginners Rotary – 20th/11.

Please pm me with details, thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Shaping up to look like another good weekend ahead! A few places left still for people wanting to learn how to use a rotary.:thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Bungleaio said:


> My mate would like to come along next sat aswell please. He's still waiting for his account to be approved but his username will be jayGT.
> 
> Can you contact me if there is space available and I'll sort out payment.
> 
> Cheers


I have added him name to the list M8. But I cannot send him a Pm I will forward this to yourself to pass on.
Many Thanks :thumb:



Kap01 said:


> Hi can I put my name down for the Beginners Rotary - 20th/11.
> 
> Please pm me with details, thanks


Name addd to the list and PM sent out.:thumb:
PS. Thanks also to Dipesh.



ScoobyDan said:


> Hi Gordon, unfortunately due to a work mate having an operation around the time of the class I am sorry but I will be unable to have any time off work so will not be able to attend the advanced rotary class. Please could you remove me from the reserve list.
> Thanks
> Dan


Sorry to hear this Dam. But look forward to seeing you next year. Hope the OP goes well.

Gordon.

Final Pms being sent you this evening to though already on the list. 
Looking forward to a great weekend.


----------



## wedgie

Gordon,


i'll need to get my name down for one of the rotary class'es (sorry for swearing lol)


----------



## Bungleaio

caledonia said:


> I have added him name to the list M8. But I cannot send him a Pm I will forward this to yourself to pass on.
> Many Thanks:thumb:


Cheers mate I have just sent payment through for him.


----------



## caledonia

wedgie said:


> Gordon,
> 
> i'll need to get my name down for one of the rotary class'es (sorry for swearing lol)


These will be the only classes this year.
Having a break over the winter months, So check your works rota Kev and look forward to seeing you.
Gordon.

PS. James I have received the payment and will update asap.


----------



## Estoril-5

remember clocks go back this sunday


----------



## jayGT

cheers james . for sorting this out for me


----------



## Rudders16v

Hi Gordon, I've been away for some time and only now back with internet access. Am I too late for the Beginners DA course (you added me to the Reserve list) or am I still ok to pay now?

Thanks, Shaun


----------



## wedgie

caledonia said:


> These will be the only classes this year.
> Having a break over the winter months, So check your works rota Kev and look forward to seeing you.
> Gordon.


No problem buddy, i will sign up for one in the new year :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Really looking forward to the polishing days guys and to seeing some new faces. All our classes will be invaluable due to the information content available on the day. Particularly looking forward to the rotary classes this weekend as its a new class focusing on just rotary techniques so if anybody who wishes to further or better there polishing skills from a DA to a Rotary then this is the ideal opportunity to pop down and see for yourself. We can still fit you in if anybody is interested?

Please pm Gordon,Tim or myself

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Rudders16v said:


> Hi Gordon, I've been away for some time and only now back with internet access. Am I too late for the Beginners DA course (you added me to the Reserve list) or am I still ok to pay now?
> 
> Thanks, Shaun


Hi Shaun

No problems, if you could pay please and you will be added to the class and will receive a pm soon.

Best Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## Rudders16v

Thanks Mark :thumb:

I've now sent payment. Look forward to receiving details and seeing you all on Saturday.

Cheers
Shaun


----------



## Rudders16v

:lol: Just checked my route, Multimap shows it as a 206 mile trip (each way!). It's going to be a looooong day :driver:


----------



## caledonia

Rudders16v said:


> Thanks Mark :thumb:
> 
> I've now sent payment. Look forward to receiving details and seeing you all on Saturday.
> 
> Cheers
> Shaun


Welcome on-board Shaun.
I have sent you the PM as promised.
Look forward to seeing you all on the day.

Beginners DA class is now full. Thank you. :thumb:

There is some interest from an other forum with regards the rotary. So be quick if you are interested on Sundays class also.

Gordon


----------



## Razzzle

what time do these courses start? just got this Sunday become free and would love to see what I was doing wrong with removing holograms. need to see if what time I would have to be up Sunday as travelling down sat is out of the question.

Thanks

Daz.


----------



## [email protected]

Razzzle said:


> what time do these courses start? just got this Sunday become free and would love to see what I was doing wrong with removing holograms. need to see if what time I would have to be up Sunday as travelling down sat is out of the question.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Daz.


Usually start at 10 oclock Daz :thumb:

Tim


----------



## Pandy

I am going to apologise in advance for the cleanliness of my car :lol:

I haven't had chance to clean it and i'm out at a wedding tomorrow after work, please don't judge me


----------



## Razzzle

Cheers Tim.

Can you add me on please.

Thanks

Daz.


----------



## caledonia

Pandy said:


> I am going to apologise in advance for the cleanliness of my car :lol:
> 
> I haven't had chance to clean it and i'm out at a wedding tomorrow after work, please don't judge me


Dont worry about it M8. My car as not been washed in a couple of week and still got 350 mile to cover in this crap weather to get there. So mine is not picture either. 



Razzzle said:


> Cheers Tim.
> 
> Can you add me on please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Daz.


Name added and pm to follow.
Thank you for your interest. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Razzzle

caledonia said:


> Name added and pm to follow.
> Thank you for your interest. :thumb:
> Gordon.


Payment sent mate.

Daz.


----------



## caledonia

Thanks 
and second and final pm on the way.
See you on the day.
Gordon.


----------



## Trebor

just sent my payment for the master class via paypal, please promote me on the list


----------



## caledonia

Trebor said:


> just sent my payment for the master class via paypal, please promote me on the list


List updated.
Thank you for showing an interest and see you soon.

Off to bed now. If anyone requires to contact me before Monday please call the number on my banner and leave a message if unavailable.

Alarm set for 3 am so I will see all the DA boys in the morning. :thumb:

Gordon.


----------



## [email protected]

We can still squeeze you in guys on this Sunday for the rotary classes if anybody is interested?

Pm me if you are,

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## ezmuzic

When will the next DA day be?


----------



## Pandy

Just want to say thanks to Gordon, Tim and Mark (although he postponed lunch!) for a great day!

There was a lot on offer to learn,try and buy, and ive taken alot away from it (including my snazy new buckets and pads ).

Sorry i didnt say bye in person everyone just dissapeared :lol:

Thanks again
Andy


----------



## OGGYsri

Just to what Andy said above. I also had a very enjoyable and informative day. 

Thanks to Gordon, Tim and Mark.

Hope to see you soon on a rotary day.

Sean


----------



## OGGYsri

Paddy, where about's are you from, as I saw you getting off the motorway at walsall?


----------



## Pandy

OGGYsri said:


> Paddy, where about's are you from, as I saw you getting off the motorway at walsall?


I presume you meant me?

Live in Great Barr but got off at jct9 as i wasn't sitting in that traffic lol


----------



## OGGYsri

Yea sorry mate, don't know where Paddy came from!! What did you end up buying today then?


----------



## Pandy

Buckets, Hex-logic pads, tar remover and some bottles

Although Tim tried really hard to sell me that pot of Distinction on the counter :lol:


----------



## wedgie

Pandy said:


> Although Tim tried really hard to sell me that pot of Distinction on the counter :lol:


You should have bought it :thumb::thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=190871


----------



## Jack G

+1 for a good day! Learnt plenty and met some good pepole! Got my Megs mpc and a cool spray bottle and some rubber care! Gordon was really good and explained things great so we could all understand
Cheers guys
Jack


----------



## 62mph

I had a good day too.. Lets just hope the sun shines tomorrow and I can put into practice what I learnt today:buffer:


----------



## Rudders16v

Was an excellant day, must say a big thanks to Gordon and Tim for all their work. Was good to finally meet some fellow DW's!


----------



## Jack G

62mph said:


> I had a good day too.. Lets just hope the sun shines tomorrow and I can put into practice what I learnt today:buffer:


Yea I don't have machine tho
Have to wait till Xmas lol! Worth the wait tho, I've done a little wright up so I can allways look back on my notes! Im not sure weather to invest in some lighting and depth gauges? There very exspensive for something small


----------



## Rudders16v

Depth gauge has been added to my Xmas wish list! I'm going to be buying the small head torch which Gordon had, seemed to show up the imperfections very well, especially as its only about a tenth of the price of the 3M Gun we were using


----------



## 62mph

Just done an hour on my Mrs bonnett after yesterdays class and i got it to look like this.. Achieved about 80% correction with just a few deep random scratches left


----------



## Estoril-5

Just got back home from the beginners rotary class. big thanks to Tim, Mark and Gordon, esp Tim & Gordon for helping me with my hopping rotary lol

good to meet other DWers aswell

:buffer:

:thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Just like to take this opportunity to thank everyone that attended the classes at the weekend. I also hope everyone got what they where looking for as far as training and advice given on the days.
Just always remember to follow the basics and practise as much as you can. This will stand you well in the future. But also glad to see the some members did not waste any time getting stuck in.
The bonnet looks well and glad to help.
Gordon.


----------



## simonjj

As discussed via pm Gordon, please can I book for the masterclass on 21/11.

Anybody else staying over locally on the Saturday night?


----------



## caledonia

simonjj said:


> As discussed via pm Gordon, please can I book for the masterclass on 21/11.
> 
> Anybody else staying over locally on the Saturday night?


I will added you name to the list and to answer your question me.
Know a cracking steak house just up from the travel lodge I stay at. If its your cup a tea.


----------



## simonjj

caledonia said:


> I will added you name to the list and to answer your question me.
> Know a cracking steak house just up from the travel lodge I stay at. If its your cup a tea.


Book the table :thumb:


----------



## simonjj

Payment sent for masterclass 21/11.


----------



## caledonia

simonjj said:


> Payment sent for masterclass 21/11.


 Name added to advanced list. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

caledonia said:


> Just like to take this opportunity to thank everyone that attended the classes at the weekend. I also hope everyone got what they where looking for as far as training and advice given on the days.
> Just always remember to follow the basics and practise as much as you can. This will stand you well in the future. But also glad to see the some members did not waste any time getting stuck in.
> The bonnet looks well and glad to help.
> Gordon.


I know it is a bit late, but i would like to echo what Gordon has said, whilst adding that i hope i speak for everyone when i say a great weekend was had, laughs all around and a lot of advise given. Roll on the 20th/21st :thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5

Gordon/Tim,

Have we got any pictures from Sunday?


----------



## [email protected]

Estoril-5 said:


> Gordon/Tim,
> 
> Have we got any pictures from Sunday?


they will be up soon mate..

Mark:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

A big thanks to the team/s that attended last weekend at our Midlands Polishing Classes. We hope you had a great day and took something away with you in terms of advice, techniques and of course a dent in your wallet from the purchased products from our shop

A cracking weekend to say the least and i would personally like to thank all of the teams for attending the classes and we hope to see you or even speak to you real soon. Not to mention Gordon and Tim for your most excellent services too!

Thanks guys!

Mark @ Autobrite:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

List will be updated soon for our weekend of the 20th and 21st of November for our next class, and dont forget please email me, Tim or Gordon if any of you want to further your polishing skills we will be happy to fit you in the class.

Hopefully see you on the day!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## mundo

any spaces left on the master class fella's

mundo


----------



## CliveP

Mundo, looks like it (see list at base of first post)! Probably see you there! 
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## caledonia

mundo said:


> any spaces left on the master class fella's
> 
> mundo


There are a few spaces left Lee.
I will forward you the PM as before.
Hope you got the slight issues sorted M8.
Look forward to seeing you on the day:thumb:



CliveP said:


> Mundo, looks like it (see list at base of first post)! Probably see you there!
> Regards,
> Clive.


Thanks again Clive. will see you also in a few weeks.
Gordon.

Also pictures of the last classes in the Midlands now live. Sorry for the delay. But not enough hours in the day, this weather.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2462714#post2462714

Gordon.


----------



## Malkyp

What are the times for the classes please?


----------



## caledonia

Malkyp said:


> What are the times for the classes please?


The class officially starts at 10am M8.
But PMs due out later this week will clarify all the finer details.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

List updated and final Pms being sent out tonight. Rest to follow on Wednesday evening.
Once again thanks to all for showing an interest.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

Thanks Chris
Payment received and you are now confirmed on the list.
Final Pm to follow.
Gordon.


----------



## simonjj

Looking forward to this, all booked in at the Travel lodge!


----------



## caledonia

simonjj said:


> Looking forward to this, all booked in at the Travel lodge!


 Are you booked in Stoke Talke??
If so Steak house just up the road from it.
Gordon.


----------



## simonjj

caledonia said:


> Are you booked in Stoke Talke??
> If so Steak house just up the road from it.
> Gordon.


I am indeed.


----------



## caledonia

Thank you for the payment Paul and you are now verified on the list.
See you in a few days. You have mails also
Gordon.


----------



## [email protected]

Dont forget guys if any of you want to pop along for the classes "at last minute" there is still time and a space for you so please pm me as soon as you can. Looking forward to another popular weekend of polishing and meeting some great people. We have a nice Mondeo Estate in dark green metallic awaiting your attention guys so we will see you over the weekend! Have a safe trip!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## jdizzy

God dam, missed out again  

When will the next classes be up and running?


----------



## Davemm

jdizzy said:


> God dam, missed out again
> 
> When will the next classes be up and running?


"Dont forget guys if any of you want to pop along for the classes "at last minute" there is still time and a space for you so please pm me as soon as you can."

may still be ableto go.


----------



## [email protected]

These are the last classes of this year mate, they will kick back in in the new year. There is still room if you could make it this weekend:thumb:

Mark:thumb:


----------



## jdizzy

Ahh really? Moneys a tad low this month 

I'll have to keep an eye out for when they kick back up in the new year 

Do you have an idea on when they will start?


----------



## CliveP

jdizzy said:


> Ahh really? Moneys a tad low this month
> 
> I'll have to keep an eye out for when they kick back up in the new year
> 
> Do you have an idea on when they will start?


Hi mate, if you can get the money I would go for the couple of spaces on this weekend's course! (Christmas pressie from the folks maybe, instead of boring socks?).....truth is you'll love it!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP

simonjj said:


> Looking forward to this, all booked in at the Travel lodge!


Hi Simon, look forward to meeting you Sunday! :thumb: :buffer: :thumb:

I'm all booked in at home! :lol:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## jdizzy

When's the day it's on?


----------



## simonjj

CliveP said:


> Hi Simon, look forward to meeting you Sunday! :thumb: :buffer: :thumb:
> 
> I'm all booked in at home! :lol:
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


:lol:


----------



## caledonia

jdizzy said:


> When's the day it's on?


Tomorrow Saturday the 20th. M8
My number is 07817 224 869. If you wish to call.
Gordon.


----------



## robi

*the most polished P reg green mondeo ever*

had a great day yesterday with gordon, tim and mark.

8 wannabe polishers learning away, but crikey o rielly it was cold.

i can recommend the £65 investment you shouldnt be machine polishing if you havent been told what to do.

Just dont forget your warm clothes. (plan as if your off to the North Pole)

anyway - that green mondeo - what a knacker but great fun to play with

cheers guys

robi (now defrosted)


----------



## Mick T

*Machine Polishing*



autobrite-direct said:


> These are the last classes of this year mate, they will kick back in in the new year. There is still room if you could make it this weekend:thumb:
> 
> Mark:thumb:


Hi Mark
Don't forget to advertise the courses for 2011 with dates. I will be interested :thumb:


----------



## jdizzy

As above


----------



## CliveP

Just got home from the last course of 2010, the advanced rotary course - thorougly enjoyed the day with great tuition from Gordon with Tim assisting! Many Thanks for the course and great ratio of trainers to trainees! What fantastic training, I now feel confident to tackle more challenging paintwork defects! I think the others felt it was very worthwhile too, nice to meet you all! Many Thanks to Mark being present all day and making us feel welcome as always!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Trebor

just returned from the advanced day, it was well well worth it, we covered a lot and i learned loads too, so thanks to Gordon and Tim for the guidance, Mark for providing the venue and car to practice on, and nice to meet the other guys too


----------



## simonjj

As above, had a very good 2 days, learnt a lot and met some genuinely nice people both those training and learning. Special thanks to Tim, Gordon, Mark and good to meet Rob, pina etc... 
If you want to learn how to machine polish and a lot more then contact Gordon or Tim you won't regret it!
Thanks again.
Simon


----------



## simonjj

Also want to thank the guy with the shiny head  (Lee ?) for the advice when he popped in Saturday - thanks mate.
Simon


----------



## Davemm

haha like that "guy with the shiney head" , seemed like a good class and everyone seemed to enjoy it.

nice to meet ya simonjj


----------



## pina07

Sat 20th course,
Had a really great days training yesterday.A big thanks to Gordon,Tim and Mark for their knowledge,time,effort and patience.I would certainly recommend this course to anyone who is thinking of taking things a step further into machine polishing. As Rob and Simonjj said met some great people and had a good laugh too.(i'm never gona own a green car)
Many thanks Paul.


----------



## ChromeDome

i called up to see Mark & buy some stuff,i could see you all through the window all round the car bonnet...looked like a good turn out


----------



## lucky_paddy

Attended Rotary Course yesterday.

Big THX to the boys at Autobrite and Gordon.

Top information, lots of practice and the executive lunch was excellent.

Well done guys!

:thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Mick T said:


> Hi Mark
> Don't forget to advertise the courses for 2011 with dates. I will be interested :thumb:


Look forward to seeing you in 2011.:thumb:



ChromeDome said:


> i called up to see Mark & buy some stuff,i could see you all through the window all round the car bonnet...looked like a good turn out


You should have stuck your head around the door and said hi. :thumb:

Just like to say a big thank you to all that attended the classes this weekend. As usual it was a very enjoyable and rewarding experience as always. Great bunch of guys and that where really willing to learn and get stuck in.

But like everything else this brings this year to a close. So a special thank you to all the members that have participated within these class over the course of this year. Meet so fantastic people and made many friends in the process. We are really looking forward to next year and already plans are afoot to take these classes to the next level. Major investments are a foot also. But this will come clear in the fullness of time.
Big Thanks to Mark, Lee (My steak tester, with the shiney head) Dave, and my partner in crime Tim. See you all next year.
So Happy polishing and wish you all the best in tackling your latest projects.
Regards Gordon.


----------



## Goodfella36

hahah thank you simon gordon not only does mark put up pics of my shiny head now others are talking about it my other half is laughing her head of hear nice to meet you :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Just ge the G tech matt finish on it. The hi gloss does not suit m8.


----------

